# un nipod gratos... porquoi pas?



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

Vou avez vu les promos que fait apple pour maintenir l'iMac sous pefusion. un appareil photo numérique gratos pour un  franc suisse alorsd pourquoi pas un iPod?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*le imac est en fin de vie, alors ue le ipod commence la sienne, de plus la promo imac est arrivé avant le ipod, donc je verrais plutot une promot avec l'ibook pour noël   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, d'accord, ça ne change pas grand chose à laproblématique un iPod gratos

* UN iPod GRATOS * j'en bave.... slurp


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2001)

le imac est en fin de vie, alors ue le ipod commence la sienne, de plus la promo imac est arrivé avant le ipod, donc je verrais plutot une promot avec l'ibook pour noël


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*le imac est en fin de vie, alors ue le ipod commence la sienne, de plus la promo imac est arrivé avant le ipod, donc je verrais plutot une promot avec l'ibook pour noël   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Raison de plus :

Nouvel iMac à Noël + Nouvel iPod à 1F

le coupe parfait


----------

